# Training legs twice a week?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well i currently and always have only trained legs once a week, however i've always wanted to try doing them twice a week.

i was wondering if anyone here does legs more than once a week and how they'd do it (heavy both days, or one day heavy and the other day reps)

id split the days up into this:

Monday= Legs

Tuesday= Chest + tri's

Wednesday=

Thursday= Back + Bi's

Friday= Legs

Saturday Shoulders + core

Sunday

So basically would anyone recommend legs twice a week?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

On any given two week period I will have squatted 6x and deadlifted 3x. Squats is good.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going to be training legs twice per week soon. 1 day heavy, 1 day reps.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

I train legs twice a week - and I've had awesome gains 

I always split quads and glutes - and hamstrings and calfs

but when i train calfs i never go heavy - as there an endurance muscle - so i do light weights LOTS of reps


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I do legs twice as part of PHAT training. The gains have been very impressive!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I did Stronglifts which involved squatting three times a week 5x5. My legs got big!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Best routine I've ever done.

Monday: Upper #1

Tuesday: Legs #1

Thursday: Upper #2

Friday: Legs #2

1/2 exercises per body part on each day.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, Yes and Yes.

My legs have always been stubborn in regards to growth (but decent for strength)

Since doing them twice a week they've grown alot

I was doing one day 10 reps, one day 20. But 20 rep squats f*ck my knees up and 10 rep leg extensions do nothing so it's the same routine for both days with reps varying on each exercise..


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Ok well i currently and always have only trained legs once a week, however i've always wanted to try doing them twice a week.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone here does legs more than once a week and how they'd do it (heavy both days, or one day heavy and the other day reps)
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I do mate, legs twice a week at lower volume. I find it too hard after a couple of exercises to do any more so I just do 3 exercises twice a week and go all out on them.

Monday is Squats, Leg Curls and Calf raises

Friday is Front Squats, SLDL's and Calf raises

I find it much easier to give it everything on all the exercises


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I spent 8 weeks squatting 3 times a week recently.

Day 1 4x6.

Day 2 5x5.

Day 3 6x3.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I spent 8 weeks squatting 3 times a week recently.
> 
> Day 1 4x6.
> 
> ...


And the results were?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> And the results were?


250kg squat by the end of the programme.


----------



## esayuk (Apr 21, 2013)

Always going to come down to your body IMO, ie what works for one may not work for another, but I have seen massive gains since changing to a split legs routine. Hamstrings have never looked so good. I'll train quads/ fronts with calves and hams/rears with calves on seperate days. Means I can go hard on each without the worry of fatigue before hitting the other, and for me on calves, more is better.


----------



## esayuk (Apr 21, 2013)

Mingster said:


> 250kg squat by the end of the programme.


250... that is beast. I'll let you know when I front squat that


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> 250kg squat by the end of the programme.


V good! What was the lift before?

I know nosey twaot!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> V good! What was the lift before?
> 
> I know nosey twaot!


I'm just getting back to squatting after a long lay off so lifts are gradually creeping up. I believe I went from 230 to 250 on this routine. Up to 260 atm...


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well im sold now  definatly going to start legs twice a week 

i think ill lower the weights on one of the sessions aim for a higher rep range on certain exercises and really feel the burn


----------

